# The Pack Goat By John Mionczynski- Cover Photo to the Book



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

It seems to be such a small world. Today I met Gail, the girl on the coverphoto of John's book "The Pack Goat". 
It was serendipitious really, she is a professor at the college I attend and she was tutoring me on a research paper I had due. By chance, she mentioned that she used to be "a goat wrangler" and from there our conversation blossomed.
As it turns out, Gail is friends with John M. and is the covergirl to his book, She is now an English Professor here in NH.
I can't seem to see a clear picture of the coverphoto on Google Images. If anyone has the book and could take a photo of the cover for me that would be great. 
I'm really excited that I met her, she was there when it all began and here she is, right in my back yard. 

Does anyone hear from John these days?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a small world after all.... someone should write a song like that... NOT!

I think that is the first time I heard the term 'goat wrangler'. 

Are there other terms that we could choose from?
If you keep pigeons you are called a pigeon fancier. Goat fancier? I think not. People might think we are from California.

Those who attempt to herd large packs of bears are called 'sign'.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> Those who attempt to herd large packs of bears are called 'sign'.


 :lol: True....but I'm not sure bears travel in 'packs'. Maybe a cub could fit in a pack. I think my goat would be a bit upset when mom came looking for her cub that has been traveling in his pack. I would need a goat wrangler to catch him before all that was left was 'sign'.

I can see it now, a big pile of scat with horns. What would that sign say?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

From now on we will say Caprine Cowboy, Goat snatcher Chupra-pastor, Miracle worker and if anyone so chooses we can call "goat wranglers" nerd herders. I like to think of my self as a the ulitmate Rumanant Rustler. 
Is that better then goat wrangler Bob?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are great suggestions. When I speak of my goats and rabbits together I'll be a Ruminant Rustler and when I am not a a goat herder I think I will be a Caprine Cowboy.

I've been walkin' these trails so long
Singin' the same old song
I know every herd in these Uinta mountain byways
Where muscle's the name of the game
And nice guys gather together in the snow and the rain
Ã've got a load of stuff surprisin'
As we head to that horizon
So I'm gonna be where the goats and I are to be

I'm a caprine cowboy
Leading out with the herd wherever we want to go
I'm a caprine cowboy
Getting smiles and questions from people I don't even know
And always a different way home


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I just got done reading this, but my book has the updated cover with just the packgoats on the front. 
I do have to say this is one of the best books I've read! No author has ever touched on all the quirks and little habits of these guys like the author does. I laughed and laughed while reading. I feel like I have a much better understanding of my goats after reading this and why they do certain things. We have a Togg and while he is one of my favorites, he can be really weird sometimes. After reading this I feel like I understand all these habits he has and he's just acting the way he was born to act. Well worth reading!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I just got done reading this...I do have to say this is one of the best books I've read!...I laughed and laughed while reading... Well worth reading!


I agree 100% on all points. This book was recommended to me as a place to start learning...and this forum of course. I thoroughly enjoyed this book and also recommend it highly.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*John Mionczynski*



feederseaters said:


> Does anyone hear from John these days?


Yep, I chat with him monthly. In fact, we had the opportunity to go on a weekend trip with him in 2012 in the Red Desert of Wyoming.

Amazing fellow, and one of the friendliest men that I have ever met.


----------

